# Introducing new puppy to older cat



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

When AJ (cat) adopted us in 1997, Maggie (GR) was 2 y.o. No problems, they worked things out on their own. Fast forward to 2009, Maggie goes to the Bridge, AJ is 12 y.o. and we bring home Hank (GR), again no real problems. Hank does want to play with AJ but given his age, AJ's not really into Hank's type of playing. I always make sure AJ is able to get away since Hank likes to pin him down with his paw. We have 2 of those gates with the cat door, be aware though that your puppy will fit through the cat door for several months. I would never had believe it unless I saw it with my own eyes!!

I want to add, AJ is mostly an outdoor cat, he's only in during the coldest weather. It's always been that way & he prefers it. When he's in, he sleeps on our bed with the door closed.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Don't worry, they will sort it out themselves...our oldest cat (she was 10 yrs when we brought Lily home last year) smacked Lily on the head the night we brought her home just to let her know who was in charge. Lily's given her wide berth ever since. We have gates with the cat doors (and yes, Lily definitely did fit through them for the first few months), made sure they have a high cat tree and we started feeding the cats on a bathroom counter so they'd have a way to eat in peace. Interestingly enough, Big Cat (our oldest) has decided in the past couple of months that she wants to be Lily's friend and will just rub back and forth across Lily's face for 10 minutes straight. Lily just looks at us like..."um, what do I do? This kitty isn't supposed to like me!!"


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Introduce the puppy to the cat slowly, let the cat sniff the puppy through a gate or crate. It will take some time for the cat to come around but usually they will, especially if the cat thinks it's his house.

Train the puppy to respect the cat, no furniture unless invited so the cat knows he can sit on the sofa, chair, footstool and not be harassed. This will again take time but make sure the cat knows he comes first and that puppy has to respect him. They may never be best buds but they can live quite comfortably together and you never know one day you may just find them sound asleep together.

Oh-yeah, trim the cats claws before introducing the puppy, just to be safe! Good-luck.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

When we brought Jax home last year, Izzy, our 8 year old cat (Izzy) wasn't too happy. We gated the livingroom off from our puppy the first few weeks, so that was a safe haven for Izzy. Also, don't underestimate counter surfing by the cat. It's amazing how they can get from place to place without ever touching the floor. After a few weeks, Izzy would slink past Jax without issue, and even came nose to noe many times. If Jax got to hyper, Izzy let Jax know...no problem. Now the second dog took alittle extra time. We were already moved into the new house, so Izzy had MUCH more space to get away. He really didn't come around upstairs level where the dogs spend 90% of their time for about a month, unless they were sleeping. They are all fine now and co0exist beautifully, although Izzy has little tolerance for hyperactivity. He runs to a safe place quick. But if we are eating something yummy...Its funny how all 3 can sit around hubby for crumbs!


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

I think you will find the cat will soon sort the puppy out  
My cat was 10yrs old when Charlie came and she just ignored him for a few days, when he got too close once she smacked him on the head and he soon knew his place, they have been fine together since!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

When we got Tucker, Tess our cat was 16. It rocked her world. She was the only animal in the house for all her life. As aan indoor cat, she had an incredibly small world. When we brought Tucker home, she wanted nothing to do with me for a good 6 months. But, we trained Tucker to respect her, and never ever let him focus on the cat. He learned Tess was boss. Tess spent a lot of time in the basement, but gradually started to come around more and more. I won't say Tess loves him, but she tolerates him and the little kisses he gives her when she sits on my lap. A couple of times she has come to lay in my lap when Tucker is laying next to me on the couch. I would never have thought it would happen 2 years ago. Don't worry about them, they will figure it out.


----------



## Red22 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks guys I really needed some reassurance! I think my cat will be ok, he does put the 2 neighbor cats (the ones that think they live here) in their place when they push the boundaries, but mostly they get along - you definitely know who rules the roost though! I really hope it will be the same with the puppy!


----------

